#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Técnico com Registro no Conselho dos técnicos - PR de Curitiba ou Região

## kaarl

Provedor contrata para responsável junto ao CFT :

Técnico com Registro no Conselho dos técnicos - PR.

Procuramos profissional de Curitiba ou Região Metropolitana.

Se for técnico de TELECOM - mas pode ser de outro segmento que o CFT aceite para responsável por provedor , 
(melhor, pois poderá , além de assinar, fazer algum trabalho) .

Tel (41) 3151 0016 - Daspre

----------

